# Remote PC 7518 speed control



## mntbighker (Dec 20, 2007)

Has anyone here tried to remote the speed control of a Porter Cable 7518 to the outside of their router table? Yes, I'm aware of the Milwaukee unit available with remote speed and power controls. I am wondering about the PC 7518.

--Mark


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark

The Porter-Cable 7518 Speedmatic 15 Amp 3-1/4 Horsepower Fixed Base 5-Speed Router has one built in and you can't over ride the speed control with one that's on the outside of the cabinet..it would nail the control device on the router.. 



==========



mntbighker said:


> Has anyone here tried to remote the speed control of a Porter Cable 7518 to the outside of their router table? Yes, I'm aware of the Milwaukee unit available with remote speed and power controls. I am wondering about the PC 7518.
> 
> --Mark


----------



## mntbighker (Dec 20, 2007)

*Switch removal*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Mark
> The Porter-Cable 7518 Speedmatic 15 Amp 3-1/4 Horsepower Fixed Base 5-Speed Router has one built in and you can't over ride the speed control with one that's on the outside of the cabinet..it would nail the control device on the router..


Yup, what I had in mind was to gut the built-in control and remote mount it along with the power switch. I had heard that trying to override the built in control was verboten. Of course such an activity would be a "warranty issue".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark 

That may work BUT the longer wires running from the remote control unit back to the router may damage the device and you may end up with a nice looking door stop..

But what the heck, you can try it and if it blows the VS speed device you can always get a replacement but like you said the Mfg. would not take care of it and if you don't do it just right it may void the warranty..." you play you pay " ,if you do it post back and I'm sure MAYBE some others may want to give it a try but I would not be one of them ..

==========


----------



## Birdflu (Nov 6, 2007)

*Remote Control*



mntbighker said:


> Has anyone here tried to remote the speed control of a Porter Cable 7518 to the outside of their router table? Yes, I'm aware of the Milwaukee unit available with remote speed and power controls. I am wondering about the PC 7518.
> 
> --Mark


The bigger issue besides voiding the manufactures warranty is to void the UL approval. In doing so,  lots of horror stories can be made based on this modification. Lets say your garage or workshop caught on fire, a fire inspector seeing the modified wires might attribute the mod as the cause of the fire. Guess what your insurance company might say?

This scenario was part of an industrial training seminar for field techs in an unrelated industry, the topic was "How to VOID UL and Open Pandora's Box". 

FWIW


----------



## mntbighker (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, I came up with a pretty nice plan for under table router access last night so I guess I'll let cooler heads prevail. Thanks for the advise.


----------

